# SPL build = heavy. Airbag help



## loganste123 (Dec 31, 2013)

Ayo! For those of you that do not know I am in the process of building the worlds first chevy cruze wall. 2 18's 8,000 watts blah blah if you're interested go take a look at the thread called Logan's SPL Build Trilogy. 

Here's my problem: Today, I was making my cuts for the wall and in total I will be using 5 sheets of 3/4 birch wood. Yea very very heavy. Not only will I have the 5 sheets of wood but also 4 batteries that weigh 67lbs a piece. It all adds up quickly.

My question: I know that out in the world there are air bags that you actually put in your springs and manually put the air into them and they help take the load off of the springs. Does anyone have a link to where I can find these? Im not looking for hydraulics or a system where I need to install a air compressor and what not. Something where its all manual.


----------



## iBcrzn (Sep 25, 2014)

I'm not a professional on all the suspension stuff, however from what I do know any "air bag" type suspension will require a compressor to build the pressure in the bags for the suspension.....


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

iBcrzn said:


> I'm not a professional on all the suspension stuff, however from what I do know any "air bag" type suspension will require a compressor to build the pressure in the bags for the suspension.....


There are systems for trucks where you just add air through a tire style valve. Load the truck and then pump up the bags until it sits level.

OP, I have never seen a system that would work with a stock spring or shock, though I'm far from an expert.


----------



## loganste123 (Dec 31, 2013)

Blue Angel said:


> There are systems for trucks where you just add air through a tire style valve. Load the truck and then pump up the bags until it sits level.
> 
> OP, I have never seen a system that would work with a stock spring or shock, though I'm far from an expert.


http://www.etrailer.com/Merchant2/g...L/AL60814_2010~Dodge~Grand-Caravan_5_1000.jpg There ya go. Basically you put it in your coil spring then inflate when the weight is added so its level. You need a compressor to initially inflate it and thats it!. They're called air helper springs.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Well there you have it! Thanks for posting!


----------



## loganste123 (Dec 31, 2013)

Blue Angel said:


> Well there you have it! Thanks for posting!



Thats not for my vehicle... My problem still exists.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

The Cruze has separate coil springs and shocks in the rear. A solution similar to what you posted may work. The rear springs can be removed and installed with spring compressors and without disassembling the rear axle.


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

Custom rate coil overs, from a reputable company will be your least intensive situation. 

As far as which bags, if those well fit in the cool springs, and you can make them mount, they will work. You're risking having to do some fan work for the mounts.


----------

